# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Visual C++: Yesterday, Today, and Tomorrow >  [RESOLVED] Is future in managed code?If so when?

## sawer

Hi
I want you to learn when we are able to write system applications with managed code(like c#).For example if i want to develop a firewall application ,i must write kernel mode device driver.Nowadays i can not do this with managed code(like c#) ;i must use win32 api so much.But when can we write such application if microsofts future is in managed application?

I give a lot of time to learn c# and develop some server-client and ado.net applications.But when i want to do much more than these i see that managed code is a disappoinment(not only for system application also for performance).Then now i turn back c++.How long will this continue?Does winfx end this?

What is the roadmap of microsoft for manged code?

I am looking for your answers.

Thanks

----------


## ahoodin

You can still call unmanaged code from managed code.

I personally am alright with that.  Why should the code do the as needed byte code thing on the device level?

.Net is a fine technology.
 :Smilie:

----------


## ovidiucucu

A true story

Recently, I met an admin of a quite good Romanian programming discussion board, full of young enthusiastic dotnet lovers. 
I told him "your forums' profile is oriented to C# and other dotnet stuff, but as long as there are still many C++ programmers, whould be great if you'll open a section for us". 
He kindly replied "OK!".
Indeed, after few days I saw there the new forum: C++ Managed Extensions. 
Hurraaaay! 
No, no, thanks! I want just C++.  :Big Grin: 

Completing the OP, my question for MS team is:
We, old dumb people, which still want to deal with obsolete ugly unmanaged code, have we to consider in a future migrating to builder kind or linux stuff?  :Wink:

----------


## joncaves

The future is definitely "mixed". For the forseeably future I see developers using a mixture of "managed code", be it C#, VB, Java or whatever else appears on the horizon, and "native" code - C, C++, etc. There is not going to be a sudden switch from one to the other - purely native code will be around for a long time and what we today consider "managed code" is probably just a step on the road to some future technology.

----------


## RonaldLaeremans

To sawer:

Writing kernel mode code has always meant operating in a significantly restricted environment. In fact Microsoft does not support using C++ to write kernel mode drivers because curently the compiler cannot guarantee that compiler generated code like destrutors and some funclets will always be put in a segment that will be allocated in non pageable memory.

We are far away from allowing one to use CLR code to write kernel mode device drivers. In fact I personally believe we will most likely get there only when we have an OS that itself is mostly written in managed type safe code.

To ovidiucucu:
Please share with us which features you would like to see implemented for native C++. We did significant work on performance, security, Intellisense and browing in the 8.0 release and ther major focus of the Orcas release will be supporting native Vista OS features.

Ronald Laeremans
Acting Product Unit Manager
Visual C++ Team

----------


## ovidiucucu

> To ovidiucucu:
> Please share with us which features you would like to see implemented for native C++. We did significant work on performance, security, Intellisense and browing in the 8.0 release and ther major focus of the Orcas release will be supporting native Vista OS features.


Being an old man hooked in habits, I would like to say what was in VS 1.5 to 6.0 was pretty good enough.  :Big Grin:  
Just kidding...  :Wink: 

OK, I'll think about that and answer asap.

----------

